# cutting the yellow out



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi
My puppy is 8 weeks old. She is mostly white but has a few creamy patches that are white underneath. Our vet is telling me I should have the cream colour cut out of her fur to allow the white to come through. Has anyone else ever done this to their dogs or does it grow out naturally? 
Thanks


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The "cream color" is natural in a lot of malts and in my opinion should not be cut out. Some people refer this color as "lemon" and leave that alone. I certainly would not touch any of that hair and see whether or not it grows out by itself. I know that there will be others who will come along and comments of this as well. Our Chrissy has that feature on both of her ears and it is fine with me.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My Rocky had cream colored ears and grew out of them as he got older. He was over a year old before it was all gone but I don't see how cutting it out is going to make a difference. It grew in cream colored for quite a while.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo had the lemon on his ears and we never cut. It is almost faded out now. He did develop a lemon patch on his back when he was about 8 months old and now that is starting to fade and he is almost one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, with some of the advice you are getting from your vet, it makes me a little nervous. I'm not sure how vaccination protocols work in your country but if parvo virus is a concern there, your puppy is not protected with one vaccination, esp at 8 weeks old. I know it is hard to NOT listen to someone who is supposed to be an expert, but I would do a little more research on vaccination protocols in your country. I just worry that your baby might be exposed to something that could be very harmful - parvo virus is not something to mess around with.

Many maltese puppies have beige in their coats, even show dogs. It typically fades and is really no cause for concern. There is no reason why I would cut those patches out, unless you were wanting to give an all over haircut. 

Looks like your son is enjoying your family's new puppy!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, with some of the advice you are getting from your vet, it makes me a little nervous. I'm not sure how vaccination protocols work in your country but if parvo virus is a concern there, your puppy is not protected with one vaccination, esp at 8 weeks old. I know it is hard to NOT listen to someone who is supposed to be an expert, but I would do a little more research on vaccination protocols in your country. I just worry that your baby might be exposed to something that could be very harmful - parvo virus is not something to mess around with.
> 
> Many maltese puppies have beige in their coats, even show dogs. It typically fades and is really no cause for concern. There is no reason why I would cut those patches out, unless you were wanting to give an all over haircut.
> 
> Looks like your son is enjoying your family's new puppy!


I have to really strongly agree here with Stacy. I'm also nervous about the advice you are getting from your vet.


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for the advice!!! I'm not sure where else to check for information about puppies and when things are due. The only other vet I know of is at a rescue centre. I guess i could take Annabeth there to be checked and for me to check the information given. I find it difficult to trust even a vet when what they do in this new country is so different to what we'd do at home. But i guess they are experts - or at least they claim to be. Part of my reason for joining this site is to double check my information. Thank you again for your concern and advice. I'll see what I can find out from the other vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There are quite a few threads right here on SM which would give you a very good insight as well advice as to what you should do as far as your Puppy is concerned. Please avail yourself as much as possible as we all have learned so very much on this site.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nicnac said:


> Thank you for the advice!!! I'm not sure where else to check for information about puppies and when things are due. The only other vet I know of is at a rescue centre. I guess i could take Annabeth there to be checked and for me to check the information given. I find it difficult to trust even a vet when what they do in this new country is so different to what we'd do at home. But i guess they are experts - or at least they claim to be. Part of my reason for joining this site is to double check my information. Thank you again for your concern and advice. I'll see what I can find out from the other vet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can you insist on your 'own' vaccination protocol at your vet? Here in the US, you can buy the vaccinations and do them yourself, which might be an option if you can get them. Rabies is the only thing that needs to be documented. 


8-10 weeks is usually the FIRST vaccination (not the ONLY one) and the last vaccination is after 16 weeks. I give 3 sets, 3-3.5 weeks apart with rabies given after 5 months. 

Where did you live prior to moving? 

I'm glad you posted on this forum to double check your information! It must be a bit nerve wrecking for you, not sure if you can trust the vet's info. What vaccination information did the breeder give to you? For now, I would definitely avoid those little walks around your apartment complex, just to be on the safe side. 

Good luck and again, congrats on your new baby!


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi. I've lived in Uganda for 4 months. Before this i lived in the Philippines for 2 years, before that I was in Thailand for 8 years. Before that I lived at home in the UK. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

I've just double checked her vaccination card. It seems as if vaccinations are done differently here. I'll attach a copy of her card.






. I'll still be double checking and looking for a vet I can trust 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Am I seeing correctly that they want to give rabies, lepto and 5 others vaccines at 12 weeks together??? It's reaaally bad idea. Rabied should be done as separate vaccine much later than other vaccines and not be mixed with others. In my country it has to be done before 5 month of dog's life, if not, I would wait even longer. Many dogs have bad reaction to it - please read some stories here on SM and talk with your Vet about other options.
Vaccines are risky with small dogs like Maltese.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad you found this site and can get good information. 

As for the lemon color, I agree with the others. How are you supposed to cut it out anyway without leaving bald spots? Hair grows from the roots, so you would have to pluck it out. Then your puppy would look really weird, lol. And it would just grow back the same color until the puppy gets older. But there is nothing wrong with it being that color and the pigment does change a lot of times, so that the adult hair is white there. Leila had the lemon on her ears a little and a patch of it on her back as a puppy. As she got closer to a year old, it started turning white and the only time you could see the lemon was during a bath. She's almost 1 1/2 years old now and I don't even notice it now, even when I'm bathing her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad your getting help here with the shots. My Vet or I won't give my dogs a lepto vaccine. One at a time a month apart was my regime. 

I am not expert so who knows?? but I think if you cut the yellow out it will grow back. My penny still has some of her lemon coloring. I'd never cut/shave it out. You can see how white she looks in her pics. But the lemon is underneath. I don't care one bit.


----------



## nicnac (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your support. I think the vets logic for cutting out the lemon is that it is white underneath. To me it'll grow through naturally, but I wasn't sure. You'll be glad to here I've had recommendations for 2 more vets. I'll try the closest one first I guess and see how it goes. Thank you again for your support!! It's good to know I'm not being overly paranoid!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nicnac said:


> Thank you so much for all your support. I think the vets logic for cutting out the lemon is that it is white underneath. To me it'll grow through naturally, but I wasn't sure. You'll be glad to here I've had recommendations for 2 more vets. I'll try the closest one first I guess and see how it goes. Thank you again for your support!! It's good to know I'm not being overly paranoid!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope, not paranoid - just a good dog mom! The girl in my signature picture had two bands of lemon on her back - and still finished her championship. In the grand scheme of things, I'll take a bit of color in the coat! You can see the color on her back here, when she was wet (and pathetic because she was wet  )


----------

